# Ready to throw in the towel....



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey guys I know its not uncommon to hear this but I am seriously thinkin about throwin in the towel with these *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* coyotes. Now I have spent probably a grand at this point for all my stuff. I do everything that you guys have tried teaching me. I stick with it. I try and I get no results. Tonight I walked out of my house (I live with my in laws about 10 miles from the nearest town) and can hear them barking and howling maybe 200yds away or so. I gather up my gun, calls, red light (its legal here in illinois now till mid february) bipod and head out. I freeze my arse off for an hour and the only thing i manage to catch is the *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* chills. Now Ive been trying to to be patient and I know that winter time is the main bulk of when you hunt but what the hell? Im getting so frustrated that I dont know what to do. I find the occasional carcass that theyve gnawed on, tracks, scat, hell I see them in the distance and Ive got plenty of different areas I can hunt but I just dont know what to do anymore. Anything guys? Just throw it at me and tell me what you think?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have to wonder how much pressure those around your inlaws place get put on them. They are wise to you would be my guess...leave them alone and try somewhere else.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

You seem to have put the time in, I have been at it for three seasons and don't have one yet! I look at areas that are hours of driving away and keep at it. The animals change with the month of the year but, I keep at it. Some people call me stubborn. You are taking the fun out of it, think more and hunt more objective minded. Think about each place were you are going to set and check it out with out a rifle and don't get them thinking of you as a threat. You don't catch fish that are big all of the time do you?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree.

But more than anything look at it as a challenge. I found that looking at what I was doing from a distance helped me out. Mistakes happen but like Don mentioned sometimes it is not you but smart dogs. If you have smart dogs, try to out smart them. If you are really wanting one or more of those guys you might try a bait pile. Dave had a post awhile back about using frozen five gallon buckets of meat and whatever. Slide the frozen block out of the bucket along the edge of a field where you can watch for them durring the day. Once the snow hits...which will be soon. You can see thier outlines or bedded down. Or just get lucky and catch em in the open. But if you do, you are blessed ! This is where a long range rifle is very handy.

I have been known to use road kill, deer that is. Anything lighter and they drag is off. That is the reason for the frozen five gallon buckets.

No need in freezing yourself out there. If you do not have anything within 30 minutes move on. Often it is 15 minutes or less.

Best of luck...and do not give up


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If they are 200 yds off and I had(which I do) a decent scope I'd be looking to drop one from there. If your rifle is sighted in correctly you should be shooting point blank (true point blank.... not the crap they feed you on TV ) to nearly, if not past 300yds. What are you shooting BG


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

I feel your pain, keep it up man! That first kill will come.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Think of it as this BG. Just being able to hunt is a pure blessing. If you're in an area like me where every piece of property is cut into little pieces it's really tough to just set up a stand anywhere. Go out and knock on some doors or maybe go online and look up maps of state game areas. No need to hunt the same areas all the time. Perseverance and a little luck will get you there eventually. Frustrating yes, but also a great challenge. Stick with it, you'll reap the rewards.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

That is what's why it is called hunting and not getting. The prep is almost as fun as the real hunt.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

knapper said:


> That is what's why it is called hunting and not getting. The prep is almost as fun as the real hunt.


Exactly! It isn't important to go out and kill on every set. The important part is the time you spent afield, in pursuit of your intended target and the comradery of you and freinds sharing in the quest. Sometimes it takes a lot of time and patients before it all comes together. If you're looking for a magic fix-it, there is not one made that you can get. You're on a learning curve, learn what works, what don't. Hunt other areas, the coyotes you pursue are not interested in food. Too well fed? Try to get them with curiosity. How do you do that? Use sounds that they normally are not hearing, distresses gray heron?, antelope fawn, kitten or cat sounds, other bird sounds that are not from your area. Keep at it. I sure would hate to see you give up, especially after spending so much money. Sooner or later it will all come together, then watch out. Remember, have fun and don't sweat the small stuff. Be ready to rock and roll, because it could happen next time out, or not. You just never can predict when that mangy bugger is going to give you a chance at him.


----------



## DanielB (Nov 15, 2011)

Where are you in Illinois? I'm in carmi right now for the deer gun season


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Lots of good advice here, I just started predator hunting last year and it was always a sport I wanted to do but just never found the time. I just apply my years of hunting and trapping skills to it and have been fairly successful so far for the bit of time I have spent at it, I've invested in a JS e-caller and that's it, heck I haven't even found time to big game hunt. I've gone into area's 3 hours before light and just sit and listen, they'll usually let you know what there up to, if I don't see any come daylight its not the end of the world BUT I did observe deer moving or elk crossing regular crossing areas, maybe crows or some raven's squaking or doing things they don't normally do. I scout out area's very thoroughly, eyes always scanning for unusual signs like scuff marks coming out of a ditch-- I will stop and check it out. I've applied these techniques for all hunting and trapping over the years. SO Stick with it and learn and absorb all that's out there, But the main thing is having fun and being thankful that we are able do the things we enjoy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said Rick !


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

well there might be hope yet. Went out almost two hours ago in the freezing cold. Got out sat down on a stump and let things settle down. Heard a group north of me about 2 miles away so I keyed up my serenade track. Got some answers all around including one about 400 yds away. So i sit out there and try the different cat calls like JT said. Scared up a big ol' doe on that one. Tried the cottontail distress. Nothing. I figured what the hell and tried the ki-yi and wouldnt you know I got one comint towards me out of the grove. Now I know that grove is about 300 yds from me but he hung up and I wasnt going to take a shot without knowing I had a for sure shot. So he lives to eat another day. So it brings me a little hope that maybe I can this. But I will tell you that I froze my arse off though...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for you BG for grtting one interested and kudos to you for not taking a half arse shot.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

The way I see it is this: you came up with a sequence of sounds that raised enough interest in the coyote to at least come and get a better look. Look at it this way, a cat came across a cottontail, so first you heard the cat making noise. Then the cottontail in agony (caught by the cat), then a neighboring pact heard the commotion, came in and a member got in a tussle with the cat. Thus the ky-yi. Curiosity? Why did the coyote not come on in? Is there a fence, ditch, waterway, or maybe that was the edge of his territory. Did he stand there or slip back into the brush in order to skirt around and attack from another direction. Coyotes think (if thats even possible) like you, they are hunters to the bone, and will go into super stealth mode, using cover to get close enough for the final attack. In doing so he will more than likely use the wind and check any scent coming his way. Put the electronic in the open near where it was before, but try to put yourself somewhere between the machine and where the coyote appeared, off the the right or left, depending on the wind. The coyote comes in to take a look and will be fixated on the machine, thats when you strike from his right or left at 150 yards. You'll need to practice shooting to 300 yards, you need to be able to make this one, all important shot. Take a camera, as you well know by now.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There is always hope, over calling will do you in, if there holding up either they know or suspect that you are there or do not really like the yote lingo, don't get focused only on where the yipping is coming from cause if there are any amount of yotes around there will be some a lot closer then you think, I had a big alpha dog come up behind me last Feb. where I could lay back and touch his track-- now that is close, other times they will pop out of the edge of the field 20ft. away so be really still as that is how I was busted by moving the head before the eyes.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey you might invest in a good pair of bibs and wear sweats under them. That keeps me warm and I go out in 0 degree temps. If you are not sitting for hours you will be warm if not...well try those shake up hand warmers. Place them in your gloves on top of your hand and in your hat. I have to say they work really well.

You might try a decoy ?

Also...as JT said..be able to make those 300 yard shots. Those are the special ones you get







.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Alot of excellent advice here! The best advice I can give from personal experience is DON'T GIVE UP!!!! When I first started calling I went time after time with no takers. It was real frustraing, but I love the outdoors and the opputunity to hunt every chance I can. I honestly cannot tell you what I changed or what I was doing different, other than I listened and talked to other seasoned hunters and tried to put there suggestions into use. I remember the first coyote I called in. I was overlooking a wide open expanse and blowing on a jackrabbit distress call. I had called for a few minutes with my old 218 Bee in my lap when a coyote came charging out of a little gully directly directly in front of me. I was in utter disbelief, I believe I had to pick my jaw up off the ground and then I realized that maybe I should try to shoot it. Like a greenhorn I had my scope on 9 power and all I could see was fur at times and could not hold my crosshairs on him as he came charging. He didn't see me til he was 7 yards away from me and turned and decided to go visit the next county. I fired several shots in anger as he exited. Needless to say I didn't get him. But after that it was like somebody had turned on a light switch and coyotes started to come to my calls. Keep at it man! Once ya get it figured out it gets to be alot of FUN!


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

i have been at it for 2 years now, we can hunt year round here in NE, and havent got one eaither but im hoping that this winter my luck will change!


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Coyote hunting is a numbers game, the more you go the better chance at getting one. I had a dry spell last year that went 30 sets. Then I got up one day and called coyotes in 5 out of 7 sets.

I will say don't try to go to far in during night sets, the coyotes are on the move and more likly to see you coming in.


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

It is too bad there isn't an online retailer who sells patience!!








+1 on the over calling comment above! Make sure you aren't calling the same place too much!

Good luck BG!


----------



## Grey Dog (Jan 31, 2010)

Coyotes are the most difficult animal to get to come in that I hunt. I don't kill very many but I love the chase! You will get one eventually if you stay at it and follow the advice you are getting here.


----------

